# Antonio Berardi Fall 2005 Fashion Show x 106



## Q (20 Dez. 2011)

*Models (Namen sind im Dateinamen angegeben): 
Mariacarla Boscono, Isabeli Fontana, Natasa Vojnovic, Eugenia Volodina, Cameron Russell, Natasha Poly, 
Bianca Balti, Katarina Ivanovska, Valentina Zelyaeva, Caroline Trentini, Anja Rubjk, Julia Stegner, 
Polina Kouklina, Solange Wilvert, Shannan Click, Querelle Jansen, Heather Marks, Rianne Ten Haken, 
Katja Shchekina, Linda Vojtova, Jessica Stam, Doutzen Kroes. *





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​

thx JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## koftus89 (16 Sep. 2012)

danke für die tolle post.


----------

